# 3D printed bicycle model in high detail!



## 3dprintall (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi all,

3D printed bike model here:
model bike 3d printed

I will be making scaled models such as miniature everyday items as well as dioramas.

Please check out my channel!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Can it be rode and do the derailleurs actually work/change gears??


----------



## 3dprintall (Nov 16, 2020)

irishtrek said:


> Can it be rode and do the derailleurs actually work/change gears??


No it can't be ridden and the deraileurs do not work, don't let the appearance fool you!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd imagine riding this bike would require the assistance of a proctologist to get it out of your butt. it's tiny (for a bike)
Nice model. it definitely needs a diorama to display it in.


----------



## 3dprintall (Nov 16, 2020)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> I'd imagine riding this bike would require the assistance of a proctologist to get it out of your butt. it's tiny (for a bike)
> Nice model. it definitely needs a diorama to display it in.


Thanks for the comment, don't imagine too deep though! haha and I plan on making some parts to go with it, not really sure if I will be making full diorama yet.


----------

